# Veracruz Mexico Fishing???



## animal (May 20, 2004)

hey guys, one of my really good friends has a uncle that lives in veracruz mexico.. his house is right near the beach... anyway he invited us to go fishing out there ... only thing is that we have no idea what kind of fishing to do over there .. has anyone fished veracruz before ? .. is surf fishing good there ? ..how about offshore ? ... any info would help if any of you have fished there ..thanks


animal


----------



## hector200 (Jul 7, 2004)

hay, the snook an tarpon fishing is gude dawn there special from the beach tray casting mirror lures on the surfies or storm baits in the 5" class


----------

